# Hobbytrialcup am 02.08. in Trassem bei Trier



## coaster (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo, am 03.08.13 findet in Trassem (bei Trier) eine Trialveranstaltung für Hobbyklassen statt. 
Geplant sind 6 Sektion in 3 Schwierigkeitsklassen. Leicht, mittel und schwer. Wobei schwer so bei blauer Spur angesetzt wird. 
Die Veranstaltung ist Teil einer Sportlerwoche und wird nicht auf unserem Trialgelände sondern im Wald beim Sportplatz ausgetragen.
Wenn ihr also Lust habt mal abseits der großen Veranstaltungen zu trialen, könnt ihr das bei uns auch ohne Lizenz. 
Wenn alles klappt, bekommen wir Unterstützung von Joachim Jäckel aus Saarbrücken und es könnte sogar eine Doppelveranstaltung werden, wobei der zweite Teil nach der Saison in Saarbrücken ausgetragen werden könnte. Aber das wird sich noch zeigen.
Wär das was???

Grüsse
Michael Denis
DJK Trassem


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juni 2013)

Gibt es Altersklassen oder sowas?

Ich werde wohl vorbei kommen, schulde noch wem nen Besuch  
Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (3. Juni 2013)

Keine Altersklassen. Nur die 4 Leistungsklassen sowie eine u 9 Klasse


----------



## ingoingo (3. Juni 2013)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## coaster (24. Juni 2013)

Sind gerade in der Planung, werden 6 Sektionen. Eine mit Betonrohren, eine mit Baumstämmen, eine in einem steilen Rasenhang und diversen Hindernissen, eine mit Steinbrocken, eine im Waldhang und eine mit Paletten so wie es aussieht. Die Klassen sehen dann so aus, eine schwarze für Anfänger unter 9. Eine schwarze Anfängerklasse ohne Altersbegrenzung. Eine schwarz- weisse Spur für fortgeschrittene Fahrer, eine weisse Spur für Könner und eine blaue Spur für die Spezialisten. Keine Spuren für die höheren Klassen, da es ein Trial für die Klassen unter grün sein soll. Wir decken halt die Klassen ab, die nach der Neureglung geschaffen wurden und nicht an das Alter gebunden sind. Die Hindernisse werden auch nicht zu hoch sein, das Knifflige soll eher gefragt werden. Die Gelegenheit, ohne Lizenz zu starten.
In den Kommenden Tagen poste ich hier ein Flyer mit den Daten, werde in Münstertal auch noch Werbung machen, wenn ich darf  
Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere Trialer findet den Weg zu uns. Zelten wäre auch möglich. Bewirtung vor Ort gibt's auch, zur gleichen Zeit findet dort die Sportlerwoche mit div anderen Veranstaltungen statt.
Ach ja, Pokale gibt's dann auch für die ersten 3 jeweils. Startgeld 5 Euro.
Trassem liegt zwischen Saarbrücken und Trier neben der Kleinstadt Saarburg.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juni 2013)

Warum an nem Freitag?:/ das haut für mich nicht hin, da könnte ich erst um 17Uhr losfahren, geht da am Wochenende noch mehr?


----------



## coaster (24. Juni 2013)

Es ist am Samstag dem 3. August. Hatte wirklich das falsche Datum genannt, tut mir leid, ist nun geändert. Vielen Dank fürs erwähnen. Habe nun auch Joachim Jäckel aus Saarbrücken mit im Boot um die Sektionen zu bauen.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juni 2013)

Hat da in der Ecke jemand ne weiche Couch und Lust am Sonntag noch ne Runde zu drehen?
Sonst müsste ich in Saarbrücken in ner studenten Bude nächtigen


----------



## coaster (2. Juli 2013)

Wir bekommen auch ein Auto


----------



## coaster (16. Juli 2013)

http://sixsections.com/2013/07/1-trassemer-trial-cup-jedermann/ 
Auto ist auch gecheckt. Betonröhren liegen auch. Sektionen zu 90 % fertig. Etwas knifflig aber nicht zu hoch. 15 Pokale gibts und evtl Sachpreise. Mal schauen. Wer Lust hat und bis blaues Nivou fährt ist hier richtig. Kann als Tip noch den Sonntag danach in Saarbrücken anbieten. Da kann Mann/ Frau auch prima in der City ( Westspang ) fahren. Also, wer hat Lust


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Juli 2013)

Also falls mit keiner ne Couch anbietet Penn ich halt im Kombi...
Wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (16. Juli 2013)

Werden schon was finden


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Juli 2013)

Falls sich jemand ausm Raum Köln oder unterwegs auf meiner Strecke anschliessen will einfach melden, fahre Freitag Abend los  und Sonntag Nachmittag wieder Heim hab noch 2 Plätze frei!


----------



## florianwagner (16. Juli 2013)

ich würde auch nen pennplatz für 2-3 leute suchen.


----------



## coaster (16. Juli 2013)

Da wir eine Multiveranstaltung haben, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Kümmere mich darum.


----------



## coaster (31. Juli 2013)

So, fast alles erledigt, am Freitag kommt das Auto, dann gehts los. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der eine oder andere den Weg zu uns finden könnte. Evtl machen wir noch nen Bunnyhopcontest.


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Juli 2013)

Freitag abends fahr ich los, ich bin dann der, der Samstagmorgen im Kofferraum pennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Juli 2013)

Elias

Nimm mich mit ð


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn du nach Köln kommst geht das klar.


----------



## Luke_93 (1. August 2013)

Werde auch kommen. Wird mein erster Wettkampf und ich freu mich schon total drauf


----------



## Insomnia- (1. August 2013)

Ne genaue Adresse wäre echt prima


----------



## coaster (1. August 2013)

Der Ort heißt Trassem. Liegt zwischen Trier und Saarbrücken.
Die Hauptstraße entlang, bis ihr das Schild in Richtung Sportplatz findet. Dem Schild folgen in die Kehrbachstraße. Die führt aus dem Ort raus und dann ist da schon der Sportplatz. Da haben wir die Sektionen aufgebaut. NICHT nach der Trialanlage fragen, die ist am anderen Ende des Dorfs.  Wer Lust hat, kann zwischen der Anmeldung (von 10 bis 12 Uhr ) und dem Start (12 Uhr) auf dem Trialgelände fahren. Gibt ne Abkürzung durch den Wald, ca 4 Min mit dem Auto. Bei weiteren Fragen 015233984405  Freu mich auf Euch


----------



## Insomnia- (1. August 2013)

Ja super
Bin mal gespannt was so geht, ist mein erster Wettkampf.

Bis Samstag
 MFG
Elias


----------



## coaster (2. August 2013)

Alles fertig  Danke an Joachim und Abi aus Saarbrücken für die Hilfe. Beim Bunnyhopcontest gibt es ein kleines Geldpräsent für den, der am höchsten springe kann. Wir haben auch einen See daneben und eine Dusche im freien aufgebaut  Anmeldung ab 10, Start um 12 Uhr. Bis dann.


----------



## Insomnia- (3. August 2013)

Hat sich leider alles verschoben, bin wohl erst gegen 11.30 da. 
Mal gucken was auf der BAB geht.
Bis gleich 
MfG Elias


----------

